# Auf PC in LAN zugreifen



## Linebeck (31. Jan 2013)

Hey Leute,

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich möchte gerne auf meinen anderen PC im selben LAN-Netzwerk auf eine bestimmte Datei zugreifen.
Jedoch habe ich den PC mit einem Passwort gesichert und ich möchte das Passwort auch nicht für jeden Zugriff entfernen.

Deswegen meine Frage:
Ist es irgendwie möglich zu dem Zugriff auf den anderen PC irgendwie das Passwort zu übergeben?



Mfg
Linebeck


----------



## Timothy Truckle (31. Jan 2013)

Das Problem solltest Du auf Betriebssystem-Ebene lösen:

Mach eine Freigabe auf dem aberen Rechner und binde sie in das Dateisystem ein.

Wie das genau geht hängt von den Betribssystemen der beteiligten Rechner ab. Auf jeden Fall geht das auch mit Passwortschutz.

bye
TT


----------



## Linebeck (31. Jan 2013)

Ja das man da irgendwas machen kann dachte ich mir.
Aber wenn man im Windows-Explorer auf den anderen Pc zugreifen will, kann man einfach das Passwort eingeben. Deswegen dachte ich, es könnte irgendwie auch so gehen.


----------



## tröööt (31. Jan 2013)

also am einfachsten wäre es wirklich wenn du mit nem sog. "Netzlaufwerk" arbeitest ... dann kümmert sich windows um die sache mit dem passwort und du kannst ganz normal wie auf einen lokalen datenträger drauf zu greifen ...

alternativ kannst du natürlich das SMB-protokoll versuchen nachzubauen ... glaube nicht das es da was fertiges für java gibt ...


----------



## Timothy Truckle (31. Jan 2013)

tröööt hat gesagt.:


> also am einfachsten wäre es wirklich wenn du mit nem sog. "Netzlaufwerk" arbeitest ... dann kümmert sich windows um die sache mit dem passwort und du kannst ganz normal wie auf einen lokalen datenträger drauf zu greifen ...


Wenn beide Rechner am selben Domänencontroller hängen funktioniert das auch mit UNC-Namen. Das dürfte in der Privatinstallaton aber nicht so sein...

bye
TT


----------



## tröööt (31. Jan 2013)

ach doch ... mit jedem halbwegs vernünftigen router funktioniert UNC auch teilwesie mit DNS ... also das der DNS des routers die anfrage nicht wie gewohnt weiter leitet sondern die rechner subnet-intern auflöst ...
außerdem kümmert sich windows da ja teilweise selbst drum ...

und ob man via UNC dann nicht doch wieder zugriffs-probleme bekommt müsste man erstmal austesten ... da ist ein net-drive deutlich einfacher ... weil wenn einmal eingeklinkt läufts ... gleich wer oder was mit welchen rechte drauf zugreift ...


----------

